
Google Android 2.2 on HTC Magic with auto app update? (Pics) - stejules
http://androgeek.com/google-android-2.2-plus-automatic-app-updates-spotted-in-the-wild.html
======
stcredzero
I bet the carriers are interested in app updates happening over WiFi and
through syncing with the desktop. They would rather someone else foot the bill
for that bandwidth.

~~~
bockris
Most of my apps are tiny in comparison to the actual amount of data (map
tiles, images, youtube vids, web pages, etc) that I download. Streaming music
is another big drain. I don't think the apps are even a rounding error in the
whole bandwidth picture.

